# Butterfly Light Panel



## ThePackagerRouterMan (Nov 29, 2016)

Tried my hand at a little decorative light panel. Happy with the turnout but if I were to go at it again I would make a few changes


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice . Like to see it when it's installed and lit


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Really like that.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice N/a


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice. As Rick said, we look forwardtot seeing it lit and I would appreciate a description of the type of lighting used.


----------

